# Pan Am Archery



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Women 
Qualifying July 14

Vrakking 14th
Th-Picard 15th
Chenier 18th

Matches July 15
Vrakking won v Rodrfiguez (CUB) 6-5 in a shootoff, then lost v Lorig (US) 6-5 in a shootoff
Th-Picard won v Chenier 6-5 in a shootoff, then lost v Roman (MEX) 6-0


Men
Qualifying July 14
Duenas 9th
Lyon 15th
Riv-Bunster 18th

Matches July 16
Duenas v Irizzary (PUR)
Lyon v Riv-Bunster





You don't want teammates ending up in positions that add up to 33 - that makes them face off against each other in the first round and one has to be eliminated.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I like how the two archers who were given the most grief from Archery Canada, showed them where to stick it by finishing as the highest Canadians at the Pan Ams after elimination. One is still going to compete for a medal on Saturday.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

any tv coverage and when....


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> any tv coverage and when....


World Archery on YouTube was/ had live streaming but I can't find it any more on youtube... IIRC I thought I read the 18th and 19th.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://results.toronto2015.org/IRS/en/archery/event-overview-men-individual.htm

hope this link works, if so you can navigate the page


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

jay a bronze by the looks of it well done kudos


----------

